# Revulsief-Revulsiefje



## eno2

Er moet een medische term bestaan voor een middeltje dat de smaakpapillen zodanig beïnvloedt dat je verder geen zin meer hebt in eten of drinken. Het woordje 'Smaakontrader' levert geen enkele hit op. Ik heb een paar leenwoorden in mijn hoofd, zoals  vomitief, repulsiefje, revulsiefje.Ik gebruik de verkleinvorm hier omdat repulsief en revulsief vermoedelijk alleen bijvoeglijke naamwoorden zijn, terwijl ik een zelfstandig naamwoord zoek.  Revulsiefje bestaat eigenlijk  niet, blijkbaar. Terwijl revulsief alleen vermeld wordt als bijvoeglijk naamwoord met de betekenis van "afdrijvend", wat daar ook mee moge bedoeld zijn - vermoedelijk laxatief? Terwijl ik het wel af en toe gebruik, en dan nog wel in metaforische zin. Bijvoorbeeld om het effect van een artikel van een opiniemaker op mij te omschrijven. Zijn artikel is een revulsief(je). Iets wat mijn maag doet keren.


----------



## Peterdg

Kan het zijn dat je emeticum bedoelt/zoekt?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Kan het zijn dat je emeticum bedoelt/zoekt?


 Emeticum is 'braakmiddel'.  Dat zal er wel het dichtst bij liggen waarschijnlijk, als "smaakontrader" niet mag of kan. Hetzelfde is het niet helemaal. Ik schijn iets te zoeken dat niet bestaat...Een apotheker zou het misschien weten?


----------



## bibibiben

Wellicht dekken woorden als 'aversiemiddel' en 'zuchtremmer' de lading?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Wellicht dekken woorden als 'aversiemiddel' en 'zuchtremmer' de lading?



Goede hint. Genoteerd. Beiden schijnen uit de alcoholverslavingbestrijdingsfeer te komen. Daar vond ik ook "antitrekmiddel" Het Nederlands is toch nog rijker hier dan ik dacht.

Aversiemiddel ga ik wel beginnen gebruiken. Maar revulsiefje blijf ik ook gebruiken, het is van eigen vinding en ik maak het soms graag moeilijk te begrijpen (aangezien ik geen geld krijg voor mijn teksten).


----------



## bibibiben

_Revulsief _vind ik ook wel aantrekkelijk klinken. _Aversiemiddel_ is zo'n flauw plakwoord waar het Nederlands van overloopt. Het gemak waarmee met _middel_ wordt gesmeten, zadelt de taal op met fantasieloze creaties als _schoonmaakmiddel, braakmiddel, geneesmiddel, bestrijdingsmiddel, hulpmiddel, schuurmiddel_ etc. Toch maar goed dat je ook mag uitwijken naar _detergent, emeticum, medicijn, pesticide, instrument, abrasief_ etc. (al moet dat dan gedoseerd). En wellicht in de toekomst ook _revulsief_. Wie weet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Revulsief _vind ik ook wel aantrekkelijk klinken. _Aversiemiddel_ is zo'n flauw plakwoord waar het Nederlands van overloopt. Het gemak waarmee met _middel_ wordt gesmeten, zadelt de taal op met fantasieloze creaties als _schoonmaakmiddel, braakmiddel, geneesmiddel, bestrijdingsmiddel, hulpmiddel, schuurmiddel_ etc. Toch maar goed dat je ook mag uitwijken naar _detergent, emeticum, medicijn, pesticide, instrument, abrasief_ etc. (al moet dat dan gedoseerd). En wellicht in de toekomst ook _revulsief_. Wie weet.



Oei ik meende  dan nog wel taalrijkdom te ontwaren. Ik wijk ook graag uit...


----------

